
IP-BOX: Breaking Simple Pass Codes on iOS Devices – January 2015 [pdf] - lokabrenna
https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/2650123/IP-Box-Documentation-rev2-1-16-2015.pdf
======
lokabrenna
Trying to find the Brooklyn case from September where this was specifically
name-dropped in one agent's testimony, but blergh.

EDIT:

Not what I wanted, but it'll do (warning for annoying autoplay news vid):
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/02/18/tech-
companies...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/02/18/tech-companies-
privacy-battles-against-law-enforcement-often-have-not-gone-well/80578770/)

Magistrate Orenstein's order for... I get them all mixed up, it's in Brooklyn
and they all have to do with iPhones:
[http://lawprofessors.typepad.com/files/orenstein-
order.pdf](http://lawprofessors.typepad.com/files/orenstein-order.pdf)

Old post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10421736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10421736)

